

Give HN: 3 character .net domains - mslagh

I'm cleaning out my godaddy account and have a bunch that are expiring in the next two weeks. I'd be happy to pass along the rights to you before they drop, if you can find one that would be useful. 4HN.net, anybody?<p>1F3.NET
1F4.NET
1G4.NET
1J4.NET
1J6.NET
1R7.NET
1YL.NET
2S7.NET
2UL.NET
2VH.NET
2VL.NET
3FQ.NET
3FY.NET
3JG.NET
3JV.NET
3KQ.NET
3LQ.NET
3P6.NET
3QG.NET
3UQ.NET
3VQ.NET
3YQ.NET
4H0.NET
4HN.NET
4JN.NET
4KQ.NET
4P8.NET
4QB.NET
4QE.NET
4QG.NET
4UJ.NET
5P2.NET
5R3.NET
5R7.NET
5W3.NET
6F3.NET
6F4.NET
6G4.NET
6H3.NET
6H4.NET
6L4.NET
6M4.NET
6P4.NET
6PF.NET
6Q0.NET
6Q4.NET
6Q5.NET
6QE.NET
6R1.NET
7AW.NET
7I3.NET
7IJ.NET
7N0.NET
7N9.NET
7O5.NET
7R0.NET
7R5.NET
7S2.NET
7V0.NET
7YQ.NET
8G1.NET
8G2.NET
8G3.NET
8G6.NET
8H3.NET
8M3.NET
8M4.NET
8M5.NET
8P2.NET
8P5.NET
8Q0.NET
8R1.NET
8R2.NET
8W6.NET
8Y1.NET
9H4.NET
9J0.NET
9J4.NET
9J7.NET
9M5.NET
9P2.NET
9Q0.NET
9Q2.NET
9Q3.NET
9Q4.NET
9Q5.NET
9R0.NET
9R6.NET
9T3.NET
9U0.NET
9U4.NET
9V4.NET
9W0.NET
9W2.NET
======
duck
Can I ask why you registered all of those in the first place?

~~~
axod
It is surprising. They're short, but they're also absolute trash.

~~~
treblig
So was 4sq.com.

~~~
burgerbrain
4sq.com is just another '1 in a million' url shortener. Hardly a prime example
of a trash url turned gold.

------
there
plug: <http://hntrades.com/>

------
Cougar
It is interesting to see, how different people find use for different
pointless character combinations :-)

------
theDoug
Nice cache of domains! No use for any of them here, but there's good potential
for many.

------
s3graham
And I thought I was a domain packrat! :)

The 4xx ones seem like they could be useful.

~~~
s3graham
You got me thinking... I'd like 4qe.net if I could.

------
moondistance
If possible, I'd love to have 9w2.net, thanks! (sending email now)

------
SingAlong
If possible, I would like to have 4jn.net (sent you an email)

------
endtime
Sent you an email about 9T3.net - thanks for doing this. :)

------
alastair
Would love 4KQ.net - have sent you an email. Thanks :)

------
gmichnikov
4QB.NET might be good for a fantasy football site

------
stevenbrianhall
Just sent an e-mail about 2UL.net, thank you!

------
stevenj
If possible, I'll take 3FY.NET. Thanks!

~~~
mslagh
sure, just email me (profile)

~~~
stevenj
Sent.

------
newyorker
These are only the .net domains! Wonder how many .com and other tlds you have!

------
bmelton
I'd love to take 9j0.net off your hands.

